# gulf coast gun forum



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I pull up the main page fine when when I try to open a topic matter there are no threads. Any help is appreciated. I sent an email to the administrators a couple days ago and haven't heard anything.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you a member?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Works fine for me great site they have guns


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

gotta register to see the threads


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought that was what it was also just not sure.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

pcola4 said:


> I pull up the main page fine when when I try to open a topic matter there are no threads. Any help is appreciated. I sent an email to the administrators a couple days ago and haven't heard anything.


I haven't received any email from you, are you registered and signed in?

We have been manually verifying accounts due to spam, may have gotten mixed up in that. 

Pm me your user name and email address and ill look into it, sorry for the trouble.


----------

